

Ask HN:Who is hiring in Germany? - vincekrish

Hi. I am a programmer with around 3 years of experience in C and Linux in the telecommunications domain. I have also dabbled a little bit with python and django for my pet projects. I was born in Germany and moved to India when I was 5 years old. I did my schooling and bachelors in India and have been working here for the past 3 years. I have always been fascinated with the country of my birth, and hoped to go back and live there for a few years to get to know the culture first hand. I have also tried to pick up some German during the past year. Very interested to know if any HN'ers are aware of any openings there.<p>Thanks.
======
3ds
It really depends on the city you live in, what you're area of expertise is
and if you're freelancing or looking for a "real" job.

I live in Berlin and I know Nokia is currently on a hiring-spree here (it's
funny, because, the river is called Spree:) I know a lot of smaller companies
in town I could ask who might need someone, again depending on what you do.
Earlier this year I did some freelancing for the Telekom in Darmstadt, they
have offices in Köln too.

Other than that you probably should be looking for jobs on these sites:

<http://www.xing.com/> <http://www.gulp.de/> <http://www.projektwerk.de/>
<http://www.designerdock.de/>

~~~
vincekrish
Hi. I am looking for a real job, a full-time position. I have expertise in
network programming using C on Linux. Almost all of my experience is in the
telecommunications domain, VoIP(SIP) mostly. Thanks for the links, I'll
definitely check them out.

------
sidmitra
Hey guys i took the liberty of compiling all of these into an Excel. I think
instead of these posts getting lost, might be a good idea to archive them by
month. It's on Gdocs:

[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tixDMXKPtbNapfqYx16Hs...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tixDMXKPtbNapfqYx16Hssw#gid=0)

~~~
vincekrish
Nice work!

------
growt
We are looking for a PHP/Symfony developer in Munich:

<http://altruja.de/jobs.html>

doesn't really match your profile I think.

~~~
vincekrish
Yes. It doesn't match my profile. Thanks anyways.

------
blackmac
We've got some open positions in Düsseldorf you should check out
<http://www.live.sipgate.de/jobs/positions>

~~~
vincekrish
Hi. Thanks a ton for the link. I would love to apply. In fact Düsseldorf is
the place of my birth. More importantly, the work description is very much to
my liking and a good match to my previous experience. Thanks again.

